
Show HN: ByteScout Data Playground – filter, sort CSV using natural language - eumm
https://app.bytescout.com/data-playground/index.html
======
eumm
Hi,

Made this Data Playground to help non-technical people to work with CSV files
by filtering, sorting, viewing data from them using natural language questions
like: "Show 5 recent orders", "Get customers with email like Berry", "Get
orders with size like XL".

For technical people it also can work with SQL queries (just use the special
switch).

The app works online, any suggestions and comments would be appreciated!

